# Questions re: Jotul GF 400 DV Sebago



## Stephen000 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm considering buying the Jotul DV Sebago.  I've read the reviews on this site and the one that mentions flame appearance mentions that the flame is mostly blue on the lowest setting.  I saw one in a store burning on low and it seemed too blue, not yellow enough.  The salesperson said it needed adjustment but he didn't want to try and adjust it as the adjustment is on the borttom of the stove and the stove was hot. Can someone tell me if you can get a good yellow flame when the stove is on low?  I live in Southern California and will probably burn the stove alot on the lower setting.

Also, can someone tell me how the fan works on this stove.  The stove I saw did not have a fan.  Is the air forced out the top when the fan is on, and if yes, how well does this setup work.  I've seen other stoves that force the air out a top front vent, forcing the air out in front of the stove, not up. This setup apeals to me more, but I haven't seen a Jotul with fan in action.

Thanks  for any info,
Steve.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2011)

If the air shutter is properly adjusted, the flames are yellow at all settings.
The blower set up will move heat off the stove at an upwards angle, not straight out,
because of the design of the top & the configuration of the rear of the stove...
You'd be better off using a ceiling fan to circulate the heat.
Quieter & less expensive to purchase/replace...


----------



## Stephen000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bob, thank you for the reply.  I plan to order the stove tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## 49er (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new stove Steve, we've decided on the DV Sebago also and will be looking forward to your reports once you get it installed.


----------



## Stephen000 (Mar 4, 2011)

49er, I'll post feed back here once installed. I hope you'll do the same when you get yours.

Steve


----------

